# Hot off the press



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.wcu.edu/28711.asp

HRD Workshop at the FOREST limited to 30 K9s

I would snatch this up quickly if you want to go


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

North....need north!!!!! Just checked, it would be over 11 hours to get down there for me. I would love to go!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well since there are only TWO such programs in the entire United States (Body Farms), I don't think they will be removing the bodies from the woods and shipping them up there for you.

Though you guys up north prolly have bodies - I hear they keep showing up on Long Island.

It is a rare training opportunity because, unlike in Knoxville, the WCU bodies are in fenced in areas in large secluded wooded acreage and we can actually deploy the dogs to "find them" Plus I sat in on a lecture by John Williams at a previous seminar and he is GOOD. (His speciality was bones dismembered with tools I think at the time)

This unique opportunity is because Paul Martin is both a cadaver dog handler and a student in their forensic anthropology program.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know. It would probably be to early for us, or what do you think? We are nowhere near working on bodies already.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This kind of exposure is good at anytime....The event did not specify a level of experience required as do most seminars. You are right that most of the ones I know going have certified nationally several times over but it is a good crowd to be around. 

Grim got his first full body exposure within a few weeks of my getting him......it was an opportunity we had and we gladly took it.

There are still some slots ...... Paul may be good to talk with IF you think you might want to go. PM me if you want and I can give you his email....


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I just looked it up. As much as I'd love to go. It's a 15 hour drive. Do you know how much the overall workshop would cost?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It is $350 plus lodging which is on par - a little high - but normally the lodging at workshops leaves something to be desired and 55 a night for hotel not bad.

I would target that in the future if it is an annual as there are only two body farms in the country and I am pretty sure Knoxville is closed to dogs.

Also each September Lisa Higgins has a workshop at Canfields in VA that you spend a lot of time on old graves which is good prep for shallow graves and she is one of the best on water (actually anyone from her team, LiSAR is good)

Are you on the K9forensics group on yahoo? most everything gets posted there. There is more your way than down our way. (Well Fla has a lot .. FLa has stinkin alligators too.......)


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah, there is no way we could afford it right now. It's just to much. We need the money for the move into the new house. However, there is always next year. 

I wished I had known about this workshop before I filled in the application for the AKC relieve fund. Just sent that out two days ago.


----------

